# Alfa Romeo 156 GTA Sportwagon Spruce Up.



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

Not really posted much in the Showroom, However today saw me giving the recently acquired family wagon a good going over, so I thought i would share my efforts with you all.

Only had her a couple of weeks and have loved every minute of it, that V6 is just so addictive 

This wasnt a real in depth detail, just adding a little gloss and protection, everything was done by hand as I didn't have the time to get the DA out as i was a bit pushed for time.

I will be giving her a good going over when time allows, but for now I'm happy with the way she's looking.

All the Alfa owners On here will know how much these cars get under your skin and if you have never had an Alfa, all i can say is GET ONE!

Right so quick run down of products used today.

Wheels/ Arches/ Doorshuts - Bilberry, Megs APC
Pre wash - Megs APC
Wash - 2BM/ Megs Gold Class 
Decontaminated - Tardis, Fallout remover, Clay
Polish - Menzerna PF
Sealant - AG EGP
Wheels - FK100P
Tyres - Megs Endurance

Think that's about it.

Right the photos are a bit all over the place, Camera was having a mare all day, finally got it working in the end.

Right so first off the car hadn't been cleaned since I'd had it, perhaps the dirtiest I've ever let my car get.










Just loads of Dirt.

So the PW was unleashed to blast most of the muck off.

Followed up with a good soaking in Megs APC via the lance, left for a few minutes to do its work and to remove any previous products on the car.

All rinsed off, Door shuts etc were attended to with some APC, Then Foamed with VP foam, then rinsed off.










Car was then washed with the usual routine, I think you guys are familiar with it now so i won't bore you with this bit.

Now a few in progress pics, After polish, already looking loads better.



















Now for the finished article, I have to apologies for the lack of Before and In progress Pics, This was down to time constraints and the fact that my camera decided to play funny buggers, Although i did grab loads of afters.

I would of course like to have spent a bit more time on the paintwor but time just simply didn't allow, Next on the list is a wheel refurb and an interior clean.

Enjoy the finished photos.



























































































http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww291/adistinction/032-5.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww291/adistinction/030-8.jpg










Lastly I would like to point out that this car has Covered nearly 120,000 miles, so not as unreliable as some people seem to speculate. :thumb:

Thanks for looking and I hope you enjoyed my Post.

Regards, David.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ohhh yes yes yes!!!, Stunning absolutely stunning.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

That looks the nuts, great work.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Phwoarr


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

do you mean 'slutty' Mr.Reid? 

@ the OP, Grizzle rather worryingly seems to have a 'thing' for me i'm afraid :lol:
nice Alfa btw, love the interiors on them :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks smart that mate.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks great!

These cars do keep catching my eye I must admit!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> do you mean 'slutty' Mr.Reid?
> 
> @ the OP, Grizzle rather worryingly seems to have a 'thing' for me i'm afraid :lol:
> nice Alfa btw, love the interiors on them :thumb:


If you posted it ....then yes, otherwise no.

mwaah love yeh :argie:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like that a lot


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey, stunning looking car


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

what a great car, fantastic job as well


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

av gone weak at the knees, :argie::argie: these motors with the v6 symphony under the bonnet. Certainly cleans up well considering you were pushed for time :thumb:


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Loving it  GTA wagons are quite rare? 
A V6 GTV is very high on my wish list atm. Ive owned Alfas for years, no less reliable than any other cars, just dont neglect the servicing.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Very very :argie: the seats are stunning in these along with the wheels and brake upgrade, not many wagon's in GTA form that I've seen though..........Loving the Lancia Delta HF 8v? in the back ground :thumb:

great work and a stunning GTA:thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

That is one smart looking motor, great work


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Gorgeous.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great..


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow stunning mate.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looks brilliant buddy. i think my next car is gonna be a 159 ti. i owned a 2.0 jtc a few years back and ive got to say it drives better then any other car ive owned. (including 4 bmw's 2 mercs a jaguar and an alpina bmw)



> All the Alfa owners On here will know how much these cars get under your skin and if you have never had an Alfa, all i can say is GET ONE!


too true!!


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Very nice, love red cars when they are polished up!! What did you use to dress the tyres, those alloys look sweet


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Great job on a great car, Alfa’s like yours are always a head turner. Ex Alfa driver here, gives me great pleasure seeing it.

I see the 156 badge numbers are not level and not correctly spaced and not only that GTA and 156 badges positions have been swapped. Do you know the reason for this?


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Absolutely MINT


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That wheel and paint combo is awesome. You clearly treasure your car, that is a rare beast.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice, bro just sold his 159 GTA


----------



## Phileagles (Mar 27, 2012)

The car I have always lusted over! #drool


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful :argie:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking really good mate


----------

